# A long, intricately reasoned discussion on the E-M1



## The_Traveler (Mar 3, 2014)

Amazon.com: shuTTL3bus "shuTTL3bus @gmail .com"'s review of Olympus OM-D E-M1 Compact System Camera wi...


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 3, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Amazon.com: shuTTL3bus "shuTTL3bus @gmail .com"'s review of Olympus OM-D E-M1 Compact System Camera wi...



I avoided picking one up @ the Photoplus Expo in NYC last October for fear I would want one badly; I have the E-M5.  They offered to let me shoot for a day with one but I declined.  You see, I can only justify such an expense when my wife goes off on a cruse or trip to Europe.  :waiting:


----------



## bribrius (Mar 3, 2014)

im still thinking about it. I posted I liked them on here a month ago. Need to hold off at the moment though until I get the 7100 up and running. And the wife told me no more new cameras for a year since I bought two this year....


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2014)

bribrius said:


> no more new cameras for a year




Next year!  Woo-Hoo!


----------

